# Will this work??



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Will these lights work on regular flourescent strip lights??
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/catego...ategory_id=2907

If not, what would they work on??

one more question, would this be good for my 72g bowfront http://cgi.ebay.com/ODYSSEA-48-PL-Aquarium...1QQcmdZViewItem and if I wanted to upgrade lights, what would be good?? thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No. Watch the description carefully;

"You are here: Fluorescent Bulbs-V.H.O."

The "VHO" part refers to the specific type of fixture needed since your fluorescent ballast is only rated to a much lower wattage. If you're going to bother buying one of those fixtures, you're better off just buying a power compact fixture as it's a newer technology and one that I *think* has a higher output.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Would this be good guys for a 72g bowfront?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ODYSSEA-48-PL-Aquarium...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it depends on what you want to grow. 130w on a 72g is under 2wpg. You will be able to grow low to med-low plants.

Also, you would need to get other bulbs.. the 50/50 bulbs are for reef tanks.
Check HERE for great plant lighting if you have the $$








6700k bulbs are my personal fav for plants.

I can vouch for the power compacts, twitch.. I made over 100$ on overgrown plants already since april with my ahsupply lights... bright enough to blind you


----------

